# NY-Baby and Young Adult Rats Dumped in Brooklyn Grave Yard Need Fosters and Homes



## raquel (May 13, 2010)

Hi,

Location: New York City
Contact: [email protected]

About 30 rats were dumped in a grave yard in Brooklyn and urgently need fosters or homes. 









Please email Heron Gaybird (email above) or PM him on Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/heron.gaybird There is no time for me to relay messages. 

Thank you!


----------



## Coffeebean (Jan 6, 2017)

That is just too sad. 

I sent him a message!


----------



## raquel (May 13, 2010)

*Baby and Young Adult Rats Dumped in Brooklyn Grave Yard Need Fosters and Homes*

Thank you, Coffeebean! The response is good, so things are looking up, but all help is needed and welcome. I greatly appreciate your caring and your having contacted Heron!

For others who may also kindly wish to help, the latest contact is Empty Cages Collective:
http://www.emptycagescollective.org/
who are now directly helping with this case. 

Thank you,
Raquel


----------

